# windshield wiper motor



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm sure this has been brought up before, but where can I pick up a windshield wiper motor? I'm thinking of making a ground breaker and don't know where to start looking.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Can't beat Monster Guts.
http://monsterguts.com/electric-motors-for-props/cat_2.html


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Monsterguts.com. Pretty hard to beat at $16.

edit: Halstaff is quick on the draw - just beat me to it!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I get my motors here:
http://monsterguts.com/electric-motors-for-props/cat_2.html
Good prices, great customer service, excellent motors.

Third time's a charm. Dang, I must need more coffee - moving too slow today...


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, I guess it's unanimous... must go to monster guts.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

OR you could go to....


Monsterguts - it's where I got mine

Seriously though, this is the ONLY place to go to.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

what about a car wrecking facility? There must be thousands of places available.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I paid $10 at the wreckers to get a fairly beat up motor with no info as to what the connections were. I paid $16 to Monsterguts to get a brand new unit with info and was also able to get add-on bits for it.

No contest!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Not only do they have great products but Monsterguts is also a forum sponsor.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Do we get a discount if we mention we're members?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The Archivist said:


> Do we get a discount if we mention we're members?


Tell Dean, I sent ya. He'll give ya a $15.99 special.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

How much is the shipping on a single wiper motor?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> what about a car wrecking facility? There must be thousands of places available.


I get mine from a salvage yard for free - because I know the manager. There's several different kinds, they're old, dirty, and no wiring info. But they're free. If I had to pay for one, even if it was cheaper at the salvage yard, I'd go ahead and get them from Monster Guts.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

So, how much is the shipping? What's the total cost? I can't see it on the website without actually purchasing one before hand.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I happened to be cruising through eBay, and I came across a wiper motor for sale with 16 minutes left to bid, no bids, selling for 99 cents. That was easy to believe since shipping was $10.70.

Needless to say I won the item, I'm only a bit leery that I didn't have time to contact the seller to ask if it works, since that was not mentioned anywhere. I did notice, however, that the same seller is selling many parts from the same vehicle, so he might just be parting it out. I'll probably need some help with the wiring when it arrives.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

If you just get the one motor, it is $15.99 with shipping of $11.31.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Shipping kills the price. Always does.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Monsterguts is a great source. Thats where I buy'em. 

I stopped by my friends autobody shop recently and he handed me a wiper motor and assembly. I love freebies! Now if I can just come up with a good use for the linkage.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, I had a feeling about the shipping. If you don't want to go through the hassle of figuring out the wiring, then I could see it. However, I am cheap!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Most wiper motor will connect in some similar fashion. MonsterGuts shows examples for their motors:



















The overall speed is also determined by the power adapter. With theirs, your running 12v or 5v. So there's two variables...the adapter, and the connection.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Does the Monsterguts one have an autopark feature?


----------

